# Configuring Net With Outlook Express Yahoo And Hotmail



## krates (May 26, 2007)

> _Is it possible to download mail for Hotmail, and for Yahoo Mail, through Outlook Express? If so, please explain how I should go about it.
> Yes, it is possible to configure your Hotmail and Yahoo mail accounts into Outlook Express. Configuring Hotmail account into Outlook Express is a straightforward process.
> To do this, please take the following steps: Click Start - Programs- Outlook express. Click on Tools - Accounts. Click the Add button, select Mail from the popup. In the Display name text box, type your full name or whatever you would like people to see in the `From' field and click Next.
> Enter your Hotmail e-mail address and click Next. Please make sure that the `My incoming mail server' is set to HTTP and the `My HTTP mail service provider' is set to Hotmail and click Next.
> ...


 
Nice Tut Now No Opening Yahoo Again And Again


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 26, 2007)

Y!Pop, Freepops, YahooPops, actually there r lots of such softwares, which allow u to access ur yahoo! accounts thru mail clients.  
And if u hv Yahoo.co.in account, then u don't need any of these softwares. yahoo.co.in provides free pop access.


----------



## sourav (May 26, 2007)

i don't find it working for hotmail free accounts


----------



## karnivore (May 28, 2007)

^^ FreePOPs will enable u to read your Hotmail account. But u won't b able to send any email.


----------



## cybertooth (May 30, 2007)

thanks for the tutorial . however I have a problem. I have a BSNL broadband connection in the office and a Tata indicom dial up at home . Iam able to configure the YPOPs on my Office computer and download the mail from my yahoo account . i have also configured my home computer with settings provided by for Yops And Outlook however when I click send& recieve  the status window shows analysing Inbox,Analysing Sent items, analysing bulk but does not download the mail and shows NO NEW MESSAGES. kindly help


----------



## ThinkFree (May 30, 2007)

Not working for me with Hotmail. You can use Yahoo mail India account with any POP client as it gives free POP access


----------



## caje143 (Jun 15, 2007)

kushagra_krates@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> Nice Tut Now No Opening Yahoo Again And Again



Credit to you man...

it works...

i have configured it at my home.. and it is smooth..

the only probs is that i have only received some of my mails and not all...

is it because the others are already read???

i want all the mails to be downloaded... 

How can i do it??
Please help me bro..

Credits to you man for this tut...


----------

